
Apple hires Tesla’s head of electric powertrains to bring electric car to market - clouddrover
https://electrek.co/2019/03/30/apple-car-tesla-electric-powertrain/
======
clay_the_ripper
I still find it hard to believe that Apple will actually bring a car to
market. Look at how long it took Tesla to do it, and all the problems they are
still having more than a decade in. And all they do is make cars. It would
seem so much more efficient to simply buy a car company that already had the
expertise. Yeah it would cost an absolute crap ton, but Apple is probably the
one company that can afford it.

That being said, I would definitely buy an Apple car. Too bad Steve isn’t
around anymore, he would make a damn fine automobile.

------
IXxXI
Good attempt at releasing progressive sounding news in an attempt @ fluffing
your devaluing stock value. But will anyone fall for it?

------
jaimex2
Bit late in the game isn't it?

Need to lock down battery supply and probably pay MAGNA to build it which
would eat into profit margins.

